

Create CSS3 animations in no time with bounce.js - brianshumate
http://bouncejs.com

======
drinchev
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868806)

------
martin-adams
Very slick and easy to create an animation!

